# hanging out by the thermometer?



## cloudyday (Aug 4, 2011)

Idk why but my betta always hangs out by the thermometer in the tank. Why is that? Thankss.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe he's trying to tell you the temperature in his tank (lol) but to be serious...... I don't know


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

that means he's basking in the heat of the heater (and it's working) or it could be a sign that the rest of his tank is still too chilly. IF it's only the occasional visit I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Mine hangs out by the thermometer - it's on the opposite side from the heater. He's there mostly because of his bubble nest (he's an old hen) and also because hiding behind the thermometer means he's "invisible," hehe.

Do you have any hidey-spots for your fish? And is your thermometer by the heater or somewhere else?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

One of my fish (the one with the thermometer on his side) just loves it, swimming up and down and around it. Small spaces, I guess. If I take it out, like for water changes, he looks all over for it. It's his favorite toy.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think its because the thermometer is all shiny and reflective, gives them something to look at (like a TV) lol!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

i have a fish that likes to rest on top of it, like its a leaf


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had one that used to rest on top of the thermometer. They like to squeeze between the thermometer and the side of the tank.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

I had one that found his thermometer offensive...and flared at it on occasion.


----------



## alexlohaus (Aug 9, 2011)

My betta also loves his thermometer! At first he flared at it and tried attacking it, but now they're best of friends haha


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

glass heaters and thermometers make neat mirrors
buy your boys a three dollar flat mirror at walmart so they can see themselves


----------

